# Öffenlicher Bereich > Witziges >  Lustige Pics aus Thailand
Gibt doch immer wieder Dinge, die für uns seltsam ausschauen und auch zum schmunzeln oder gar lachen anregen. Wer so was hat, bitte hier rein setzen.


Ich mach mal den Anfang:

----------



----------

*Der mobile DJ*

----------


## schiene

schön gemacht Stefan,davon will ich noch bissel mehr  sehen  ::

----------

